# Random Racycle



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2014)

An old bike I restored….


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## barracuda (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous. Nickeled darts on the forks and dropouts, wow. What rims and tires are those?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice! Is this the one you have been working on? Looks sweet! What year and do you ride it? Good job, lawrence!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2014)

All nickel, of course, I wanted to ride it but, no. It's a show piece. I think 1915…

Rims are vintage Lobdell racing. Notice the wing nuts on the front axle?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2014)

OMG!
Lawrence, your Racycle looks fabulous!
I'll bet that Trudy thinks you're weird, because everytime she steps into the room, you're just laying there staring at it.
Don't worry, you're not weird. We all do that.
Congratulations, man!
You did it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful bike Lawrence. Now how about some more pics to include badge, rear hub, and any decals or other neat details. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey buddy!  Good to have a long time vision complete huh?
It looks amazing.  Yellow with black stripes, good.  Nickel, goooooood.  Seat and wheels,  gooooooooooooooood!
Well done.  What did you say the code to your alarm is and when do you work next? [emoji16]


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 21, 2014)

Really dig the colors!


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 21, 2014)

More to come, thanks….It was a long battle, a bit anti-climactic when it finally is done...


----------



## Wcben (Nov 21, 2014)

As I mentioned before Lawrence, you did an incredible job! I wasn't sure about yellow when you first told me but she's really beautiful!  I only wish I'd been making as much progress on mine!  Hey what are your hubs?


----------



## filmonger (Nov 22, 2014)

Woooow!!!!!!!


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

*Wow is right!!!*

Don't know how that could be anti-climactic.  Stunning!

More info on that front hub / wing nut set up please.  More info on everything!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hubs are both Musselman as made by Miami. Rear is armless.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 22, 2014)

Put it on your Christmas list, I am selling it to start/finish another project.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 23, 2014)

*Waaay Primo !!!   That color is refreshing to behold !*


.........  patric




=======================
=======================


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 23, 2014)

*WoW...*

Beautiful job.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2014)

Very elegant. Love the color combo.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Nov 23, 2014)

*Just beautiful*

This has to be one of the top Racycles out there!  Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## dubsey55 (Nov 24, 2014)

*No Random Racycle*

Not random by any means, this sir , is a beautiful restoration, top shelf all the way.  The color and box striping really take this to another level.  Another thing, real deal track bikes, with the exception of the motor paced stayers, never used, or would choose, the giant chainring like on the Racycle Pacemaker.   I like the chainring on the bike, and it would be the choice of the serious performance rider back in the day too!  Congratulations on an awesome build, really something to be proud of!  Walter in NJ,,


----------



## Duchess (Nov 24, 2014)

Stunning bike!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Off to eBay….*

Bicycle is for sale here too.


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 25, 2014)

Beautiful bike and TOP QUALITY WORKMANSHIP! 

Good Luck with your sale!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 2, 2014)

I need to sell this beautiful bike to finish my next project, any offer considered…

Thank you, I put a lot into it….


----------



## Wcben (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn! I wish I could make you an offer, she really is beautiful!!


----------

